

SQLFiddle 2.0: Execution Plans, Better UI, client-side SQLite via sql.js - jfeasel
http://sqlfiddle.com

======
jfeasel
Thanks to Hacker News for the feedback I received earlier! I have been able to
incorporate many of your ideas, and still look forward to hearing more.

~~~
jfeasel
Also, a shout out to mrpollo (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=mrpollo>)
who helped me with the redesigned UI, after seeing the first post here on
Hacker News. Thanks Ramon!

------
spacesuit
Very cool. Tools like this are unbelievably useful for self-study, as they
allow for quick experimentation. Which (at least in my case) helps cement new
concepts.

Another, similar tool is jsFiddle (<http://jsfiddle.net/>).

Anyone know of any others like this?

~~~
j0k3r
There is also : \- <http://rubyfiddle.com/> \- <http://pythonfiddle.com/>

~~~
nih
and <http://repl.it/#:languages>

------
azakai
Very nice! And very happy people are finding sql.js useful. Let me know if
there are any improvements that would be useful for this project (or others).

~~~
jfeasel
Thanks for your work, azakai! I was very pleased when I learned about it. A
perfect fit for my site, and a cool way of implementing a new "back"-end.

------
RollAHardSix
1st, I agree. It's awesome!!

2nd, it was a bit confusing at first not having to 'create' a database and
instead jumping right into commands. Maybe add this note somewhere for
clarification? It was just a bit of a dummy moment when the very first thing
that happens is you run a create command, and then are looking at an error
message.

~~~
jfeasel
Good point. I plan on building some help tips that explain how it works a bit
better (beyond simply the examples which I have now) and that sounds like
something worth including.

------
minikomi
Might want to add a mobile specific stylesheet.. But otherwise looks awesome

------
muyuu
Nice work, will definitely use this with my students.

------
Qweef
It's awesome!!

